# from where i can get certificate of goodstanding on nursing registration in kuwait



## anupaul (Jul 11, 2011)

hello,friends,

i want to know from which office of ministry of health in kuwait i can get certificate of good standing 

in nursing registration in kuwait. Actually where i have to go in kuwait 

for getting the above certificate.It is asked by the australian nursing authorities to 

make arrangements for sending it directly from the office of origin of this certificate to 

their office. some one who know, please help


----------



## Hazel Flores (May 9, 2021)

anupaul said:


> hello,friends,
> 
> i want to know from which office of ministry of health in kuwait i can get certificate of good standing
> 
> ...


----------

